
Transparent public toilets are a stroke of genius - coderintherye
https://www.forbes.com/sites/suzannerowankelleher/2020/08/16/why-tokyos-new-transparent-public-restrooms-are-a-stroke-of-genius/#246d1534211e
======
luminadiffusion
There is one particular restaurant that has these installed. It is a very
weird experience that takes some time to get used to.

